# Ineractive investor...



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Just wondering if most people on here used interactive investor? Or are there alternatives? Ive just signed up, but I'm kinda stuck already:lol:










I'm looking to do what I think most people do -buy some shares on the cheap & sell them for profit. Don't think it will be quite that simple though haha!

What kind of account do I need to open up? I take it these are all known as "trading accounts" & that I need a "Share Dealing" account?


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Trade in an ISA account to protect yourself from capital gains and if you plan to leave any profits in there. The 'share dealing' account is the one I use as I like to bank profits regularly, and I have this years ISA allowance maxed out elsewhere.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Sounds... Complicated 

Thanks for the help, Ill apply for the ISA account...


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

weemax said:


> Sounds... Complicated


Nah! Enjoy! Get the Naked Trade book 2nd ed. Lots of common sense. Learn how to use stop losses in your trading, to avoid big losses. If you wonder what they are google it now. :thumb:


----------

